# Google Maps Issue



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

After downloading the new Driver App and upgrading to ios 10 on my Iphone 5, Google Maps won't open from the Driver App. It shows current location but not where I'm going. The circle just spins. Waze opens fine in the Driver App and Google Maps works fine with the Lyft app. Any ideas?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Reboot your phone.

2. Download the local areas under the settings area of your Google Maps app. This will help it calculate routes faster.

3. Double tap your home button on your phone and close all of the open apps running in the background. This will help free up memory and processing.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Thanks. I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have had same issue the past week, Re-Booting did not work, Between PAX I switched to the Uber Partner Navigation.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I've tried all three things with no success.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

In the current operating system / software iteration, Google Maps will not load correctly from Uber Driver app.

Have Google Maps running in the background, without any destination. Then select GM from the driver app and it will receive the destination correctly.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Same problem here. Google Maps stopped working when we started getting Driver app from App Store.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Get a refund and buy a Droid, then take your family out for dinner with the rest of the savings.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Its a hassle but try to search something in the map app. When the search shows up, go to uber and navigate. It will come right up.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

Amen people! I have tried to address this issue for a couple weeks. I've messaged Google. Google maps was working perfectly with the Uber app. until a google up date. If you try to use get directions from a webpage you will not get it to work Google maps will start and hang with the busy circle going. The problem is with g maps. Try to search something like Burger King then click on "get directions" G Maps will start and hang. No map.

* If anyone finds a real fix for this please posted thank you *


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I've actually had this problem intermittently and, what I find is...when I see the circle spin, I immediately hit the back arrow on Google maps and close it, go back and open the Uber Driver app again, and click "navigation" again and Google Maps jumps up ready to go with my route waiting.

I don't know why, it just seems to work for me.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I've actually had this problem intermittently and, what I find is...when I see the circle spin, I immediately hit the back arrow on Google maps and close it, go back and open the Uber Driver app again, and click "navigation" again and Google Maps jumps up ready to go with my route waiting.
> 
> I don't know why, it just seems to work for me.


Same here.


----------

